# Northwestern Ontario Sound OFF



## JBRECKO (Jan 6, 2009)

I am about an hour west of TB just past kakabeka falls.


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

i hunt in vermilion bay !


----------



## cardiacphil (Dec 7, 2008)

*Nice*

Hows the moose hunting this year? Your moose herd taking a beating from the bears too?

CP


----------



## JBRECKO (Jan 6, 2009)

Went for moose last sat some sign,we are going sat and sun.This morning it is -4 so that will get them moving a little better.BEARS i am totally tried of bears,last year they wrecked my nov deer hunting,a big boar took a nice calf up the road.OUR MNR has to get their heads out of their ass,and admit there is a prob with bears and moose,it is not the deer.The bear wise program is an absolute JOKE people in the area just shoot and leave them.Alot of people dont beleive in the long gun reg so they dont report the shooting,but i realy dont think they would anyway.This area has a high pop,from spring to now close to 20 shot and that is in a stretch 3 miles by 1/2 mile,and between me and a buddy on two cams there are at least 4 more and there is 1 1/2 miles between us.Its a shame when a big game animal is treated like vermin because POLITICS got in the way of senseabilty.


----------



## Crom (May 30, 2009)

JBRECKO said:


> I am about an hour west of TB just past kakabeka falls.


I am almost the opposite, about half an hr east towards Nipigon!! I love the fact that we just have to walk out back of the house to punch our tags!!!


----------



## Crom (May 30, 2009)

I was up the armstrong highway on (Megone?? spelling?) rd. last Sat, tons of moose sign. 
As far as bears go, it is ridiculous this season. Tons of them around. I know the boys at D n R are looking to bag a biggie (400lbs or so), I saw the bear they were looking for last wed, and yes he is a big one!!
Now that the weather is cooler we can focus on those deer!!! Good hunting to everyone :thumbs_up


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

Kenora here!


----------

